
Dietary carbohydrate intake and mortality - fraqed
https://www.thelancet.com/journals/lanpub/article/PIIS2468-2667(18)30135-X/fulltext#%20
======
burlesona
Interesting. Would love to see it singled out for very low carbohydrate ie
ketogenic diets, since the claim of those diets is that operating in ketosis
is fundamentally different for your body than anything non-ketosis, and it
doesn’t take anywhere near median carbohydrate intake to get out of ketosis. A
piece of bread or bowl of berries could be enough for many.

Still it sort of makes sense that people whose diets are more balanced are
probably avoiding the “low probability” eating patterns that may include very
unhealthy choices. If your diet is all-lard or all-sugar I wouldn’t be
surprised to hear it’s bad for you.

~~~
phkahler
I'd also like to see it broken down by cause of death. Also fish vs land
animal food. If the main cause turns out to be heart disease or cancer, I
think there are ways to combat that without adding carbs.

------
maym86
Duplicate
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17788740](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17788740)

